# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  متلازمة داوون

## موطني الحر %

* تعريف متلازمة داوون:
- هو اضطراب في الكروموسومات ويتصل بالتخلف العقلي، وهذا الاضطراب غير معروف السبب فبدلاًً من أن ينمو في الخلية 46 كروموسوماً يزيد عددها واحداً فقط ليصبح 47،
وهذا الكروموسوم الزائد يغير كلية من وظائف الجسم والمخ الطبيعية. يتم تشخيص هذه الإعاقة بعد عمل اختبار الكروموسومات بعد الولادة بوقت قصير.

* الإصابة بهذا المرض:

أي أم أو أب معرضون أن يصاب طفلهم به، لكن تزداد مخاطر الإصابة به للسيدات التي تحمل فوق سن الخمسة والثلاثين عاماً، وكل عائلة يحدث الإصابة فيها مرة واحدة.

* أعراض داوون:
توجد أكثر من 50 علامة لمتلازمة داوون، لكن من النادر تواجدها في شخص واحد، ومن أكثر هذه الأعراض شيوعاً:

- ضعف العضلات.
- مرونة العضلات والمفاصل والقدرة على تحريكها في أي إتجاه.
- رقبة قصيرة.
- رأس صغيرة.
- قدم عريضة مع قصر الأصابع.
- بكاء قصير وبنبرة عالية عند الأطفال.
- تجويف الفم صغيراً.
- ميل زاوية العين مع وجود طيات للجلد كثيرة من الزاوية الداخلية لها.
- صغر حجم الأذن.
- يد عريضة قصيرة مع وجود خط للتجاعيد واحداً في الكف في يد واحدة أو في كلا اليدين.
والشخص المصاب بمتلازمة داوون صغير في الحجم عن أقرانه الذين لديهم نفس العمر والسن الطبيعيين، كما أن نموهم الجسماني والعقلي أبطأ. على الرغم من أن الشكل الجسماني هو الشئ المميز للمصابين بهذه المتلازمة إلا أنه يظهر معه مشاكل صحية أخرى:
- انخفاض مقاومة الجهاز المناعي للإصابة بالعدوى وأكثرها الإصابة باضطرابات الجهاز التنفسي.
- اضطرابات في الرؤية مثل الحول - طول النظر- قصر النظر.
- الصمم باختلاف درجاته.
- صعوبة في الكلام.
- حوالي 1/3 الأطفال المولودين بمتلازمة داوون يعانون من عيوب خلقية بالقلب ويمكن علاجها.
- والبعض الآخر يولد بعيوب خلقية في الجهاز الهضمي والأمعاء والتي لا يمكن علاجها.
- وهناك حالة تسمى (Atlantoaxial instability)، ويكون فيها التواء لأول فقرتين في الرقبة مما يجعل الشخص أكثر عرضة للإصابة عند المشاركة في الأنشطة التي تتطلب إطالة الرقبة.
- البدانة تصبح سمة سائدة لهؤلاء الأطفال كلما كبروا في السن، كما أن الزيادة في الوزن تهدد صحة الشخص وحياته ومع اتباع نظام غذائي معين وممارسة النشاط الرياضي يؤدي إلى تقليل حجم المشكلة.

* علاج متلازمة داوون:
بعد تشخيص الإعاقة لابد من التعامل معها بشكل فوري وسريع. وأكثر طرق العلاج فاعلية هو تشجيع الطفل على إدراجه في برنامج للتطوير وتنمية قدراته العقلية والاجتماعية بمساعدة أفراد العائلة له.

----------


## ليلاس

يسلمووووووووا ع الطرح

في انتظااااااار الجديد

----------

